# MF3RS2 vs. YuXin Little Magic



## TCKyewbs (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 21, 2017)

Nice Video. I prefer the YLM. It is a fast cube though.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 22, 2017)

Super close in my opinion. But quite different feelings for each.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 22, 2017)

I dont have any of these cubes, but I have tried them both at comps, and I prefer the little magic, but not by much at all. The little magic is like 8.75/10, and the MF3RS2 is 8.5/10. (IMO)


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Dec 26, 2017)

MF3RS2. Love the feel after lubed and tensioned properly. Still fast and stable too. Back up main as main is GuoGuan YueXiao (not pro, I know, I'm weird).


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 7, 2018)

MF3RS2 after sanding, petroleum, breaking in with screwdriver and cleaning out. Oh and lubing too.


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 8, 2018)

MF3RS2!! Thats the way. I love it and it is my main.


----------



## ePocalypse (Jan 13, 2018)

I prefer the Yuxin Little Magic. It surprised me because right out of the box, it felt good to solve.


----------



## amaan syed (Jan 31, 2018)

Little Magic. Is the magic really little? MORE THAN TWICE THAN THAT


----------



## M3RCY (Apr 12, 2018)

I think I've found the solution to this debate... 

I really like the insane speed of the Yuxin Little Magic, and the satisfying smoothness of MF3RS2. So, knowing that springs affect the speed of a cube to a certain degree, I fitted my MF3RS2 with my YLM springs. 
The result was better than expected; my MF3RS2 is now so much faster, while retaining its smoothness. However, it is a bit unstable, but how much can you ask of a budget cube?

Note: I don't recommend trying this, as I am not sure if there are any bad side effects from using different cube components on another cube. I hope to find out if this test is successful once I break it in after a few hundred solves.


----------



## Ryan the cuber (Apr 19, 2018)

I prefer the mf3rs2 m. I tried one and its good.


----------

